
You Can't Do Binary Under Pressure - MarcScott
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/binary/
======
fnordfnordfnord
I can too. I did have to repeat level 5 though. Stupid mistake. Need to figure
out some trick for XOR, those took the most time.

